# High Temp Gloves



## BraisedorStewed (Jun 16, 2013)

Don't know exactly where to post this but this seems like the best place??
I need a pair of gloves that are able to withstand high temperatures and are fairly abrasion resistant. They are not for making knives, but for use with a Josper oven in order to move the grill grates around. I had been using these http://www.criticaltool.com/heat-resistant-gloves-by-tillman-2000-degrees-980vg, however they are not very abrasion resistant and the first pair made it a week the next pair a month with being babied. Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 16, 2013)

Try welding gloves.

-AJ


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 16, 2013)

What kind of temperatures are you talking about?


----------



## evanjohnson (Jun 16, 2013)

Try Vice grips or channel locks OR modify the grates with a bracket so that a rod can be inserted and used to move the grates.


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.magidglove.com/National-...px?green=06f0dcf5-37d7-45ed-9f7a-823207529f0d

This site has many different ones to choose from.


----------



## HHH Knives (Jun 16, 2013)

Son, Great link.  Added to my favs


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Jun 17, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> What kind of temperatures are you talking about?


Around 1000F most of the time. At the beginning of the night the temp can be considerably higher just after all the coals get fully lit. But we try to avoid this.


evanjohnson said:


> Try Vice grips or channel locks OR modify the grates with a bracket so that a rod can be inserted and used to move the grates.


A glove is much faster to use you just keep it on one hand, we go in and out of this thing pretty quick.

This is the piece of equipment we are using.
http://woodstone-corp.com/products-josper.htm


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 17, 2013)

Hot is relative, to me that's not that hot. Welding gloves should do you fine and are cheap enough to go through. They'll harden up a little with the heat. If you still can't stand the heat through the glove, you can double glove with a leather work glove on the inside.

-AJ


----------

